

The Abject Failure of Weak Typing - dllthomas
http://techblog.realestate.com.au/the-abject-failure-of-weak-typing

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=abject+weak+typing#!/story/forever...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=abject+weak+typing#!/story/forever/0/abject%20weak%20typing)

~~~
dllthomas
Ah, thanks! Can we get that normalized by the system? If not, is there a
preferred form?

------
facorreia
> Treat your types as the only real documentation.

Types are good. Let's make more of them!

